# WHY THE ELK HERDS ARE STRUGGLING



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)




----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Hmmmm. Maybe Lonetree had a point back in the day.  

Or it's the contrails.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Happy National Women's Rights Day!


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

In this day and time, that is politically correct. Don't question it, just agree and move on. I'm sure those are the Tuli Elk from California.


----------

